# Designation of software tester but role of a software engineer



## indian77 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I am currently designated as Test Manager but the roles and responsibilities that I have currently maps more to Software engineer. Will ACS going to map me as software tester or software engineer if I apply providing my full roles and responsibilities?
Thanks in advance.

Regards
I77


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

indian77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently designated as Test Manager but the roles and responsibilities that I have currently maps more to Software engineer. Will ACS going to map me as software tester or software engineer if I apply providing my full roles and responsibilities?
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


hi there, acs doesn't evaluate one's nominated occupation based on designation but on the roles and responsibilities performed by him/her. So, if you are able to submit letter of your job description matching software engineer, then you will get assessment for SW engineer only.


----------



## Ron_Aus (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello and Good day to everyone who are part of this forum !! I am in the initial stages of applying for ACS as 'Software Engineer'. I am from India and would like to list down the queries below.

I have worked in 2 companies. Roles peformed are similar to Software Engineer , ie extracting requirements , design , development , testing ( manual + automation) . 
However in my last company , I had 3 designations , initially 'Project Engineer' , then 'Senior Software Engineer' , finally while exiting the company my designation was 'Test Lead.' I can get the notarised reference letter from my previous company manager stating the roles/responsibilties and designations. 

However while exiting the last company in the company letter head release letter only my final designation ie "Test Lead" is mentioned ( written like this :- the designation held by him at the time of leaving was 'Test Lead'). I don't have any supporting documents on _company letter head_ that I had also held the designations of 'Project Engineer' and 'Senior Software Engineer' ( can only mention them on the notarised reference letter)

When I upload my experience details in ACS website I see that it asks for 'Position Title' and the supporting docs for a company. Since I am applying for role Software Engineer will it be appropiate to give 'Test Lead ' as the 'Position Title' since this is was the last designation that I had held in my previous company. 

a) Will this be a deterrent for granting me proper ACS under 'Software Engineer ' role ? I can upload the notarised reference letter where all the designations and roles/responsibilities are mentioned.

b) Also even if I am granted proper ACS under 'Software Engineer ' role will there be a problem created by Case Officer while visa submission and he might ask for proof of all the designations on company letter head?

If someone having designation like Test Manager , Test Lead has got ACS successfully as 'Software Engineer' role please let me know.

Thanks , 
Ron_Aus


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Ron_Aus said:


> Hello and Good day to everyone who are part of this forum !! I am in the initial stages of applying for ACS as 'Software Engineer'. I am from India and would like to list down the queries below.
> 
> I have worked in 2 companies. Roles peformed are similar to Software Engineer , ie extracting requirements , design , development , testing ( manual + automation) .
> However in my last company , I had 3 designations , initially 'Project Engineer' , then 'Senior Software Engineer' , finally while exiting the company my designation was 'Test Lead.' I can get the notarised reference letter from my previous company manager stating the roles/responsibilties and designations.
> ...


hi there, i understand your circumstance but no need to worry as in indian companies, we may need to work with several designations and on various roles. Indicating your designation as"test lead" will not harm anything in skills assessment and or visa application process, however, you should get a letter of your job description matching with software engineer occupation 261313 from either your manager or hr manager from that company ideal on company's letterhead or in worst case on stamp paper.

To ACS and DIBP (DIAC) or case officer, your designation does nothing but your responsibilities performed. Hence, needless to say that if you are able to submit letters of job responsibilities closely matching with 261313 occupation, then no need to concern about this. Get relaxed and enjoy well. All the best.


----------



## Ron_Aus (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello Sathiyaseelan , 

Thanks a lot for your reply. Can you please let me know what all documents the CO or DIAC officer may ask for during visa submission ?

I can give the following :-
reference letters 
self declaration 
RPL 
( the above I will already submit during ACS) 

Offer letters 
appointment letters 
salary slips 
Form 16 s
bank statements 
ACS statement 
ielts score 
( during final visa submission)

Is there anything else needed ? 

I have done Btech in electrical engg , have 8+ years of exp in Software engineering .

Thanks ,
Ron_Aus


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Ron_Aus said:


> Hello Sathiyaseelan ,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. Can you please let me know what all documents the CO or DIAC officer may ask for during visa submission ?
> 
> ...


Passport, birth certificate, police clearance certificate, medical examinations' reports (will be done by hospital itself), education certificates including degree certificate, transcripts and provisional certificate etc. I will share with you the list of documents later once you are invited. Else, you may check my post in thread called "EOI submitted club" regarding the list of documents i attached.


----------



## Ron_Aus (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello Sathiyaseelan, 

Thanks a lot  !

Thanks ,
Ron_Aus


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with the format for roles ans resp to apply for 261313 - Software Engineer being a automation tester. I searched but could not locate.

Umsa


----------

